# Firmware Update Wago 750-881



## Steuerungsgeri (9 Mai 2017)

Hi formum,

ich würde gerne meinen 750-881 Updaten. Habe hierzu das FBC Update Programm bekommen.
Habe jetz mal einiges porbiert komme aber auf keine Kommunikation, ist das Ding mit Win10 kompatibel?


----------



## santacrews (9 Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen!
Hast du das USB Kabel? Über Netzwerk funktioniert das nämlich nicht. Und das  USB Kabel wird auch nicht von Windows erkannt (bei mir Windows 7). Bzw. es wird schon erkannt, aber die Treiber hat Windows nicht im Bauch und müssen manuell installiert werden.


----------



## GLT (9 Mai 2017)

Den DL-Dateien liegt idR eine schöne Anleitung bei - die zu lesen soll sich lohnen.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (12 Mai 2017)

Hallo Steuerungsgeri,

ich kann santacrews nur zustimmen. Es ist nicht möglich, dass Update über Netzwerk durchzuführen. Es ist erforderlich,dass Sie dieses über das USB-Servicekabel durchführen und den entsprechenden Treiber für das Servicekabel können Sie beim Wago-Support anfordern.


----------



## win2000 (14 Mai 2017)

Mit "Wago Ethernet Update" geht es auch über Netzwerk. :wink:


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Mai 2017)

Noch als zusätzlicher Tip: Ich hatte Probleme, wenn ich am Firmenrechner vergessen habe "Als Administrator ausführen" zu klicken beim Öffnen der Software.
Anonsten: Über USB durchführen und es sollte problemlos klappen!

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## riesermauf (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo
wie ist der aktuelle Firmwarestand für 750-881.

L.G.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Mai 2017)

Habe das letzte mal im Dez ein Update bekommen. Das war FW10 (V010801) ob es da schon was neueres gibt bin ich überfragt.


----------



## riesermauf (17 Oktober 2020)

Hallo
wie ist der aktuelle Firmwarestand für 750-881 und die aktuelle Version von Wago I/O Pro (bei mir 2.3.9.55)


----------



## KLM (17 Oktober 2020)

881 ist bei FW(14): https://www.wago.com/de/d/FW_58_750-881
CS bei 2.3.9.61


----------



## riesermauf (22 Oktober 2020)

Hallo KLM
danke für den Link


----------



## world-e (19 Dezember 2020)

Wo bekommt man denn das Programm "Wago Ethernet Update" her zum ein Firmware Update zu machen? Danke


----------



## KLM (19 Dezember 2020)

Das müsste in der PDF Anleitung verlinkt sein. Welchen Controller willst Du denn updaten?


----------



## world-e (19 Dezember 2020)

KLM schrieb:


> Das müsste in der PDF Anleitung verlinkt sein. Welchen Controller willst Du denn updaten?


Den 750-881. Manchmal liest man, dass es nur mit Kabel geht, dann liest man, dass es auch über Netzwerk geht.


----------



## KLM (19 Dezember 2020)

Alle 88x Controller sollten auch per Ethernet mit neuer FW geflasht werden können, aber nicht für jeden bekommt man auch die FW in entsprechendem Format. Und beim "Umbau" der FW für die serielle Variante auf das Ethernet Format, sollte man wissen, was man macht.
Wenn Du vom Supportnur die Variante für serielle Übertragungbekommen hast,frag einfach, ob es auch eine für ein Update per Ethernet gibt. Beim 881 sollte es die geben.


----------



## world-e (21 Dezember 2020)

Zur Info:
ein Firmware-Update geht definitiv über Netzwerk. Aber da habe ich erst konkret bei Wago nachfragen müssen. Bei der ersten Anfrage haben sie mir Daten zum Updaten per Kabel geschickt. Aber ein Kabel kostet ja über 50€. Obwohl man wohl auch ein USB auf RS232-Wandler nehmen kann für wenige Euro.
Update hat bei mir beim ersten Mal abgebrochen, da bin ich erst mal erschrocken. Beim zweiten Mal ging es dann. Jetzt habe ich auch wieder 632kByte auf der Wago frei, weil halt alles gelöscht wird beim Updaten. Per FTP hat man schon einiges an Müll auf der Wago gesehen von alten Programmen.


----------

